# PTO Overrun clutch



## Puck Head (Jul 8, 2006)

As advised by all here I went out and bought an overrun clutch for my 8n with 1 1/8 shaft. It converts the shaft to a 1 3/8 shaft. My problem is that the clutch keeps sucking off of the shaft. Is there any way to secure it to the PTO shaft to prevent this from happening?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Isn't there a latch pin on the overrun clutch to secure it to the pto shaft?


----------



## Puck Head (Jul 8, 2006)

no and the ptotective case for the shaft prohibits the placement of one. There is no groove in the shaft for a lock pin but there is a hole in the splined pto shaft but if i put a pin in then the clutch won't work.
Thanks for any help i can get with this.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Are there two grease zerks on the ORC? If so, then there SHOULD be a roll pin that is inserted through the holes that the zerks are in. Remove the zerks, drive the roll pin through the holes and the hole in your PTO saft and re-instsall the zerks. Grease her up and you are ready to go! There have been reports of a few ORC's manufactured wrong and this hole will not line up with the one in the PTO shaft. If you get one of the, you can either return it for a different one, or machine a little off the big end of the ORC and it will work. Good Luck!

PS the roll pin has to be the correct length, to clear the outer part of the ORC - that's why the pin wont work! It SHOULD yhave come with the ORC, must have fallen off, as they are usually only taped to the side when you buy it!


----------



## Puck Head (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks Fordfarm. You are absolutely right. I figured it out with the help of a couple of old farmers in the area. I forgot to ask them one thing. Since this is a roll pin that gets driven in how do I know which one to get and is there a special place to get the right one or any machine shop? Seems like a pain to try to get the wrong length back out.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Go back to where you got the ORC from - one SHOULD have come with it (along with two zerks). Other than that, it would be pretty much trial-and-error until you got it right and no garantee you'd get it right without damage to the ORC. You could also call the manufacturer of the ORC and tell them you didn't get one and they should ship you one.


----------

